# K&K is banned from Archery Talk



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Well here is one of the weirdest deals I have ever seen. Last Tuesday Archery Talk closed down the many K&K threads and banned a ton of guys. They said that K&K was spamming, that no new bow company could bring in that much excitement. They had complaints from other bow companies, because K&K was all the buzz. They took away K&K's sponsorship on Archery Talk. They are a really class act! If you have something truly exciting with tons a interest don't put it on AT all the other companies with complain. I guess it is all about the money. So much for archers help archer. :roll: Unbelievable!!!

You can find K&K at: http://www.archeryaddix.com/index.php


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Interesting! Is it too early to call dibs on your Vengeance for when you get a new bow in 2012?  Please leave the limbdriver rest on it


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What good is all the hype gonna do K&K if they're only going to produce 1000 bows anyway? You can't sell apples from an empty apple cart...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That's not the point Texobobby, go over to AT and post a thread about K&K and see what happens. This is crazy North Korea stuff. BTW 1,000 Vengeance 500 Vindicators. 1,500 bow sold direct = 400 bucks a bow X 1500 = a cool $600,000.00 profit. Sounds like it is worth it to me. :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> That's not the point Texobobby, go over to AT and post a thread about K&K and see what happens. This is crazy North Korea stuff. BTW 1,000 Vengeance 500 Vindicators. 1,500 bow sold direct = 400 bucks a bow X 1500 = a cool $600,000.00 profit. Sounds like it is worth it to me. :O•-:


GROSS profit... Building bows is very expensive... I'll bet he clears a handsome bottom line though...

Just think what he could do if he ran his bow company like Pete Shepley. He'd be making a cool 6,000,000 a year instead.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

NS, I followed many of those threads, and the reason they were pulled accordign to moderators is because guys like yourself - avid K&K supporters - would follow where the threads were on the page and would "bump" or "TTT" the page whenever it fell off the front page. It was on the general archery discussion page when it should have been in the sponsor's page, and there were several threads that had been started by a very small group of sales people associated with K&K. 
I was interested in finding out about the elusive Kevin Strother and his "new" designs, but can see why the filtering action was taken as well.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

That will shut up the passionate folks from speaking their mind. Kinda like here!


----------

